# Neuheit: Hochwertige Edelstahl Geberstange | Echolot & Outddor Schlageter



## Echolotzentrum (7. November 2007)

*Neuheit: Hochwertige Edelstahl Geberstange*

*Sonderpreis: 119,90 EUR*

*Daten:*

68cm Länge
Made in Germany (Deutschland)
11cm Öffnungsbreite (passend für 99,9% aller bekannten Boote)
Alles Edelstahl, auch die Schrauben
gesicherte Ersatzteilversorgung
Stange kippbar mit einfachem Verstellmechanismus
Edelstahlrohrdurchmesser 15mm - > 2mm Wandung
Rastbarer Klemmhebel aus ABS-Kunststoff
Vibrationshemmende und rutschfeste Klemmauflage
keine geschweißten Stellen -> keine Korrosion!
Pflegehinweis: leicht einölen
passend für alle bekannten Echolotgeber.
Diese Geberstange gibt es NUR bei uns... 












www.echolotzentrum.de


----------

